# 26



## Nickk (Nov 16, 2007)

degrees this morning when I walked the dog....ouch, I'm not ready for the next 5 months :shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 16, 2007)

ouch!!! Im not looking foward to that cold when i fly up to Jersey for Christmas. I just hope my parents remember to bring my Carhart when they pick me up this year. Last winter when i was up they forgot it and all i had on was a hoody and a pair of jeans on........brrrrrrrrrr that was cold


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

cmon!...what are you guys talking about! Deer season is upon us. I think im going to try snowmobiling this year.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 16, 2007)

Jim said:


> cmon!...what are you guys talking about! Deer season is upon us. I think im going to try snowmobiling this year.


no shooting big dogs for me, I may have to do an Iowa trip for trout though.


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 16, 2007)

Jim said:


> I think im going to try snowmobiling this year.



Let's go! I started prepping mine last weekend.


----------



## redbug (Nov 16, 2007)

Gamefisher, I have bad news bud. I just tuned my snowbllower up so that means NO SNOW this year


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice Gamefisher...Real nice.


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 16, 2007)

it's supposed to be 28 here tonight... snow flurries tomorrow afternoon .... god


----------



## Nickk (Nov 16, 2007)

Gamefisher said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I think im going to try snowmobiling this year.
> ...




Sweet!




but does it have a Hotdogger?

https://www.akmining.com/cart/hod hd 4s.htm

:lol:


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 16, 2007)

redbug said:


> Gamefisher, I have bad news bud. I just tuned my snowbllower up so that means NO SNOW this year



Last year two of my co-workers got BRAND NEW snowblowers - so that definitely killed winter. But a tune-up? I think it takes more then that


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2007)

I am getting my snowblower out and ready this week - say goodbye to winter!

As I type it is way too cold pout and has been snowing all day on and off. No accumulations - but a little north of me in Allentown they have a few inches


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2007)

It is still snowing here - way to early for this nonsense

I blame Jake - he is coming home this week and, of course, the weather will be sucky at best.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Nov 19, 2007)

Dave, it snowed up your way yesterday? Lucky! Just that cold nasty dirty city rain down here. A great day to be outside.


----------



## Nickk (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay, today it was 19 degrees on the morning dog walk....damn dog better appreciate it!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 29, 2007)

High today was 70, and the low was around 40 last night


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> High today was 70, and the low was around 40 last night



No more of these sorts of posts - it was cold, damp and nasty for most of the day here. Just like me!

If you are having great weather, it is warm and sunny. please keep it to yourself. I am suffering enough cutting firewood and wearing three layers of clothes at all times.

Arrrrrgh


----------



## MARINE0341 (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess its time to bring out the cross country skis, thermals, and Mr. jack daniels :twisted: . brrrr....


----------



## MARINE0341 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well... If i bring out Mr. jack daniels. I dont think skis' will do me much good... :wink:


----------

